# Colton tradewinds xs



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Anyone familiar w the Colton tradewinds xs, specifically the 8wt. Any owners out there...any reviews


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

I owned the 10wt. Good rod for the price. It was definitely a slower action than is the norm for todays salt rods...but still plenty fast to work.

The only thing i did not like about it was the reel seat... seemed cheap...but worked.

I used the 10wt for throwing poppers to bluesfish and striped bass and it worked fine

Lots of the striper guys in the northeast trust the colton brand


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Had the 7 wt, it was more of a moderate action. I don't like stiff rods but I found the tradewind xs a little too slow for my liking. It was ok for the price but I also agree on the reel seat comment. Overall you get a lot of value with Colton. Check out his other rods if you prefer a faster action. Call him and you will get all the info you want.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for the replies fellas. Either one of you tried the clutch core in an 8wt. The factory direct pricing has made them appealing and I spoke to owner who seemed like a great guy


----------

